# All Clad Multi Cooker



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting this puppy ... any comments about it?

All Clad 12 Qt. Multi-Cooker

Shel


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks exactly what I need. Cheap too! Stock pot, pasta pot, steamer. What more could you want?:smiles:


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

I think that's a good buy. I have a steamer basket for my dutch oven that I use all the time. I wish I had a pasta insert basket. I have a larger stock pan with the pasta insert that I also use when cooking for a crowd. It does come in handy. Additionally, I use the large pot for stock all the time...


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, I think I'm gonna get it. Bed Bath and Beyond cvarries the item and about once a month a 20% off coupon appears in my mailbox. It's abit of overkill for steaming, but the insert may be adaptable to some other pots around here. Sill, there are numerous methods of making a steamer for almost any pot.

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looks good.

A while back, Costco had a 6 qt version of that but from Tramontina minus the pasta basket. It's become my most used pot. It's the right size for my family and cooks like a champ. Soup, pasta, beans, braises-it does it all. It was about $25.00 and worth many times more than that price.

Phil


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

So did you get it?

I've had something similar (enameled steel) for donkey's years, but the pasta insert is too shallow. Looks like the one in the AC is full-length, which is what you need.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Not yet - waiting for the next 20% off coupon to arrive. The AC insert is pretty deep, although I've not checked it to see how much it will hold for making stock. Looks like it should be just fine though.

Shel


----------

